# Wolfenstein The Old Blood Uncut Steam



## painkillerdanzer (4. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag!

Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das in meiner Steam Bibliothek Wolfenstein The Old Blood in der Uncut Version auf einmal spielbar ist.
Ich besitze einen Deutschen Account. Habe mir aber die Uncut Version mit den bekannten Tricks in meine Bibliothek angelegt. 
Kann mir das noch jemand anderes bestätigen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2015)

nein, kann ich -stand jetzt- nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch nur ein steam-update.
bei wolfenstein: the new order wars jedenfalls so, dass der region-lock irgendwann weggefallen ist.


----------



## painkillerdanzer (4. Oktober 2015)

War bei meinem The new Order auch so und heute hat Steam ein Update gemacht und dann war The Old Blood auch freigeschalten.


----------



## painkillerdanzer (4. Oktober 2015)

Etz bin ich komplett verwirrt! Hab meinen Pc neugestartet wegen Windows Update, etz ist es wieder in der Bibliothek gesperrt. Komisch, Komisch!


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2015)

vieleicht hattest du ein vpn tool an ?


----------



## painkillerdanzer (5. Oktober 2015)

Definitiv, nein! Etz ist es wieder freigeschalten. Es läuft kein Tool im Hintergrund.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2015)

Kann man seine geschnittene Version jetzt auch irgendwie "Uncut" machen oder gilt das nur für Leute, die vorher die schon gekauft haben?


----------



## painkillerdanzer (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte von vornherein die Uncut Version.


----------



## Martinroessler (6. Oktober 2015)

Bei der Steamgruppe ForUncut gibts auch schon etwas dazu:
Informationsthread rund um "Prohibitrunincountries" Tag :: for UNCUT!
und hier ab Seite 9:
Liste: Spiele mit Regionlock für Deutschland und Sonderversionen :: for UNCUT!


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2015)

Da wird sich ja die BJPS noch melden wenn es denen auffällt ^^


----------



## Martinroessler (6. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da wird sich ja die BJPS noch melden wenn es denen auffällt ^^


Warum sollten sie, der Besitz ist ja nicht strafbar, man sollte solche Titel halt nur nicht in D. öffentlich bewerben und verkaufen...


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Eben. Der Geolock war eine rein freiwilige Entscheidung von Bethesda. Da war keinerlei Zwang/Auflage von (deutschen) staatlichen Institutionen dahinter. Wenn jemand z.B. die US- oder UK-Version privat importiert hätte und es hätte z.B. wie die ganzen Jahre zu vor keinen Geolock gegeben und man könnte das Game ganz normal installieren und spielen gäbe es auch keine Probleme. Und bei TNO ist es ja zwischenzeitlich bereits der Fall. Da benötigt man auch keine VPN mehr. Der Geolock wurde da abgeschafft.

Die PS4-Uncut-Fassung lief ja z.B. auch ohne das ganze Geolocktheater. Das gabs nur auf dem PC bei Steam. Das einzige wo es hätte Ärger geben können, wenn z.B. Mediamarkt, Saturn oder was weiß ich wer noch die Uncutfassung offen ausgelegt hätte oder gar in den Werbebroschüren explizit beworben. Aber sonst ? Aber da Mediamarkt, Saturn und Co. diesbezüglich eh keine Angebote führen (nicht mal auf gesonderte Bestellung) ist das vollkommen Bockwurst. Und wenn z.B. ein österreichischer Internetshop dafür explizit wirbt ist da auch kein Problem dabei, weil für den Shop in Österreich keine deutschen Gesetze gelten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2015)

bei mir ist *the old blood* jetzt übrigens auch in der steam-bibliothek aufgetaucht. 
zumindest ist es mir gerade eben aufgefallen. 
offenbar wurde der regionlock entfernt.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (19. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Wolfenstein The New Order und Old Blood besitzen keinen Regio-Lock mehr? Kann ich mir also die internationale Version kaufen und diese ohne VPN aktivieren?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

Jepp. So ist es. Bei mir ist Old Blood auch uncut freigeschalten. Vorher brauchte ich eine VPN. Bei TNO war die Freischaltung schon früher geschehen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Kann ich mir also die internationale Version kaufen und diese ohne VPN aktivieren?



ich vermute das geht nicht, nein.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Regionlock für Schweizer und Östereicher wurde aufgehoben

Aber für Deutsche besteht er immer noch aufgrund der verfassungwidrigen Symbole


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2015)

wir müssen differenzieren zwischen "region-lock" (spiel läuft mit dt. ip nicht) und aktivierungssperre.
ersteres war der fall, ist es aber nicht mehr (darum gings ja hier in dem thread ursprünglich). 
die aktivierung ist aber -vermute ich, wie gesagt- nach wie vor nicht mit dt. ip möglich. 

https://steamdb.info/sub/62722/info/


----------



## CoDBFgamer (20. Dezember 2015)

Das  heißt also, dass ich den internationalen Key mit einem VPN Client aktivieren muss, kann danach aber ohne VPN Verbindung spielen?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

So wie Bonkic es vermutet. Spielen ohne VPN definitiv. Aktivierung könnte eine VPN verlangen. Das Thema Aktivierung habe ich vorhin beim lesen übersehen. Da läuft bei der erstmaligen Aktivierung (Key) ohne VPN vermutlich nichts. Danach brauchst Du VPN nicht mehr. Auch nicht beim spielen. Mein Old Blood läuft jedenfalls ohne VPN. TNO habe ich nur uncut für die PS4 und cut für den PC. Aber da dürfte es sich bei der Uncutfassung gleich verhalten. Auch bei späteren Neu-/Reinstallationen dürfte das Thema VPN keine Rolle mehr spielen. Es dreht sich nur um die Keyaktivierung wo man eventuell VPN noch benötigen könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Das  heißt also, dass ich den internationalen Key mit einem VPN Client aktivieren muss, kann danach aber ohne VPN Verbindung spielen?


um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich nochmal im steamforum nachfragen.

ich will und kann dir hier keine garantie für irgendwas geben.


----------



## DanTheKraut (21. Dezember 2015)

Sofern du eine IP aus Deutschland hast wirst Du die ROW Versionen von Wolfenstein: TNO und TOB nicht aktivieren, installieren und spielen können ohne VPN, egal ob Du es als Gift oder Key aktivierst willst. Diese Blacklist hat aber momentan eine Begrenzung von ca. 3 Monaten also 90 Tagen nachdem die Spiele dann einwandfrei funktionieren (sofern aktiviert).

Einfach gesagt: Spiel mit VPN aktivieren, während der 90 Tage mit VPN installieren und zocken oder aber 90 Tage warten und ohne VPN installieren und spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2015)

danke für die aufklärung!



			
				Dan schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Blacklist hat aber momentan eine Begrenzung von ca. 3 Monaten also  90 Tagen nachdem die Spiele dann einwandfrei funktionieren (sofern  aktiviert).



das hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, hielt es aber eher für einen witz.
was ist denn das bitte für ein schwachsinn?


----------



## DanTheKraut (22. Dezember 2015)

Steam ist wohl den Weg des geringsten Widerstands gegangen und hat sich damit wohl auch gegen Klagen abgesichert. Man scheitert wie gesagt schon an der Aktivierung!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2015)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Steam ist wohl den Weg des geringsten Widerstands gegangen und hat sich damit wohl auch gegen Klagen abgesichert.



valve hat damit wohl eher wenig zu tun. das ist einzig und alleine auf bethesdas mist gewachsen. 



> Man scheitert wie gesagt schon an der Aktivierung



schon klar.
ich hab ja beide wolfensteins als row-version. 
dachte eben nur, dass der regionlock generell weggefallen wäre (nicht die aktivierungssperre!) und nicht erst xx tage nach aktivierung. 
das ergibt für mich nämlich überhaupt keinen sinn.


----------

